# Which type of Wooden Dummy is the best?



## wingchundummy2013 (Aug 9, 2014)

Overstock.com has a few different types of wooden dummies for sale at good prices. Does anyone have experience with the kind with suction cup base? Or is it best to get the one with free standing frame?


----------



## KPM (Aug 10, 2014)

wingchundummy2013 said:


> Overstock.com has a few different types of wooden dummies for sale at good prices. Does anyone have experience with the kind with suction cup base? Or is it best to get the one with free standing frame?



Posting a link with what you are talking about would help.  I've never seen a dummy with a suction cup base.  Doesn't sound like a very good idea to me.  I have one of the free-standing dummies from Warrior.com and it works great.


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 10, 2014)

mines a freestanding rdx dummy man it's 5ft 6 inches tall and i've filled the base with sand cos i kept kicking it over 

MAR also do some nice ones as well


----------



## Kwan Sau (Aug 10, 2014)

You should get one that reflects the needs of your lineage and/or method of training. For example, some say the slats should have 'stops' so the jong does not slide or move, others say it should slide, etc. Suction cup? Sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 10, 2014)

What is your purpose in practicing on a jong?
In the linage I practice we use the jong to perfect the presentation and position of our tools. It is not used for tempering (though tempering is a by-product of using it properly). The movement of the arms have a purpose and we use the jong without blocks so it slides if the force applied is incorrect. (if correct it will not slide) 
Can't give any advise on suction cups. Never seen much less used one with them. I think it would need to be on a clean flat floor for the cups to maintain it securely.


----------



## geezer (Aug 10, 2014)

Danny T said:


> What is your purpose in practicing on a jong?
> In the linage I practice we use the jong to perfect the presentation and position of our tools. It is not used for tempering (though tempering is a by-product of using it properly). The movement of the arms have a purpose and we use the jong without blocks so it slides if the force applied is incorrect. (if correct it will not slide)
> Can't give any advise on suction cups. Never seen much less used one with them. I think it would need to be on a clean flat floor for the cups to maintain it securely.



Yeah, I've been checking out those suction cup dummies online and my concerns would be 1. how well do they really stick and on what kinds of surfaces, and 2. even if they stick well, how long do they last? Another problem: with a dummy mounted on slats on a frame, you can usually adjust the height. That might be tricky with that suction cup stand.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 10, 2014)

geezer said:


> Another problem: with a dummy mounted on slats on a frame, you can usually adjust the height. That might be tricky with that suction cup stand.


Had not considered that Geezer. The greater the height the more leverage against the suction cups. 

I like my slat mounted dummies (I have 4). The slats provide a springy action when the force is applied properly into the dummy. The dummy body shifts slightly on the slats as well as the arms and leg move around the square mounting holes. All for using proper force vectors.


----------



## wingchundummy2013 (Aug 11, 2014)

Here is the link for the suction cup version: Red Martial Arts Wing Chun Wooden Dummy | Overstock.com Shopping - Top Rated Boxing, MMA & Martial Arts
This is about $700 including shipping but it probably needs smooth surface; not sure if my garage floor is smooth enough.

The one with free standing frame seems to be on sales for $570 including shipping.Best priced than anywhere I checked. I will probably go with this one. I was told this one is more versatile and the height can be adjusted since I'm short.
Wing Chun Dummy Search Results | Overstock.com

There's also one with wooden base and adjustable in height for $700. Martial Arts Wing Chun Wooden Dummy | Overstock.com Shopping - Top Rated Boxing, MMA & Martial Arts


----------



## Danny T (Aug 11, 2014)

Check out Chi Sao and Wooden Dummy from Great Lion Company for Wing Chun Kung Fu, Jeet Kune Do, Mantis and More
Clark builds PVC and a stacked laminated wood dummy. Have seen a couple of the stacked dummies. Nice.


----------



## wingchundummy2013 (Aug 14, 2014)

There's something about the touch and feel of a wooden dummy that a PVC one just doesn't cut. 
Gonna go with Amazon's wooden dummy instead for $558 with 2-day arrival as prime member!
Amazon.com : Traditional Ip Man Wing Chun Wooden Dummy with Stand - Free Shipping : Martial Arts Weapon Stands : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## KPM (Aug 14, 2014)

wingchundummy2013 said:


> There's something about the touch and feel of a wooden dummy that a PVC one just doesn't cut.
> Gonna go with Amazon's wooden dummy instead for $558 with 2-day arrival as prime member!
> Amazon.com : Traditional Ip Man Wing Chun Wooden Dummy with Stand - Free Shipping : Martial Arts Weapon Stands : Sports & Outdoors



Looks pretty good and that's a great price!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 14, 2014)

I use this wooden dummy and it is great!  If you are gong to buy one I would not skrimp because of the price.  Get a good quality one that will last a long time.

In this blog post on The Instinctive Edge you can see my personal wooden dummy: New Equipment! | The Instinctive Edge?


----------



## Vajramusti (Aug 14, 2014)

Kwan Sau said:


> You should get one that reflects the needs of your lineage and/or method of training. For example, some say the slats should have 'stops' so the jong does not slide or move, others say it should slide, etc. Suction cup? Sounds like a bad idea.


How about a jeet no can do dummy like this:

Wing Chun WOODEN DUMMY Real Fighting - Bruce Lee, Yip Man Be Proud - Muk Jong or Mu Ren Zhuang! - YouTube


----------



## Danny T (Aug 14, 2014)

Vajramusti said:


> How about a jeet no can do dummy like this:
> 
> Wing Chun WOODEN DUMMY Real Fighting - Bruce Lee, Yip Man Be Proud - Muk Jong or Mu Ren Zhuang! - YouTube



Uh.... interesting. However I have no need or desire for a second viewing.


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 15, 2014)

Vajramusti said:


> How about a jeet no can do dummy like this:
> 
> Wing Chun WOODEN DUMMY Real Fighting - Bruce Lee, Yip Man Be Proud - Muk Jong or Mu Ren Zhuang! - YouTube



Thats hilarious.

The comments section is funny too , someone said something along the lines of this Wing Chun is fake , *you have to go over to Master Wong's channel to see the real Wing Chun.*


----------



## Marnetmar (Aug 15, 2014)

In my experience a dummy with the stands, though the most expensive, is the best because it gives about two inches which is roughly the same as a human body. Remember that the purpose of the dummy is to teach proper structure and generation of force, which is why you don't want something that gives too much (a free standing dummy) or too little (one of those dummies that stick into the ground)

You also want to make sure the dummy has screws/stops on either side so it doesn't slide around on the slats.


----------



## Rou30 (Aug 26, 2014)

You guys & your fancy dummies. 

All I have are an old rose wood dummy (mounted) that i bought from China, over a decade ago. 

And an old portable pine wood dummy, rectangular shaped (I mounted it, no BJJ pun intended) tiny crack on the frame, but overall still in good shape, has outlasted my expectations of it's life expectancy. I bought it from Wing Lam, also atleast 15 years ago. 

As for another discussion above, about uses for a dummy. 

Well besides the obvious, the Wing Chun Dummy form. 
I also use it for training structure, taking apart the Dummy Form, technique by technique, set by set, nothing groundbreaking, but I found it to be useful especially when no partner is around for physical feedback, conditioning/mounted a sand bag to it as well.
Sometimes even Pole techniques & Butterfly Swords/Knives sequences.
The Tong Long system that i train in, also has a set of conditioning exercises that they use the Wooden Man for.


----------

